# ventilate cape cod with no soffits



## al704 (Mar 22, 2013)

Purchased a cape cod house last spring in Penna., the only attic ventilation is a 24"x24" vent at the peak on each side and one of the vents has a fan that runs most of the summer. I'm going to be replacing the roof this spring and would like to improve the ventilation, there is no overhang so I can't install soffit venting without some modifications. I was going to build out a small overhang to install a soffit area but in doing my research I came across a GAF product Cobra Faciaflow intake vent. This replaces the existing fascia board and has built in vents, anyone have experience with this product? The roof will be installed by a professional and if the soffit problem is resolved he will also install a ridge vent and the existing vents will be abandoned. 
The roofer is a friend and will be doing the work, he was going to build the soffit extensions but is open to the idea of the faciaflow vents but he has not seen or used them before. I did a search of the forum but didn't come up with anything, any opinions on the best way to proceed with this project??


----------



## Acubis (Jan 10, 2011)

*Fascia Vent, Drip Edge Vent or The Edge vent*

As long as there is a continuous air channel the Fascia vent you are looking at will work, I highly suggest baffles to hold back and get past any insulation.

Second option would be drip edge venting a little easier than the fascia venting you are considering look here http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intake-ventedDE.shtml

Downside: Both of these can be bad if you get Ice build up in the gutters, that can block the ventilation when you need it the most.

Another option if ice is an issue is The Edge vent from Airvent
http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intake-theedge.shtml

The advantage here is that you can place it past any ice build up and is relatively easy to install simply cutting a slit in the roof decking.

Good Luck - Cape Cods are the hardest to ventilate properly, also consider spray foam insulation for the narrow spaces to insulate once you create an air channel.

www.researchroofing.com


----------



## CleveRfr (Dec 13, 2012)

Fascia flow works awesome. Have installed it many times. I like fasocia flow better than air vents shingle over Edge -vent. I like the fact that the slot is still protected by being under the gutter whereas the "edge-vent" has to have a slot cut right n the potential ice backup zone. I know they've tested it and they say there were no leaks when exposed to severe ice backup conditions for like 30 days. Even knowing that, I'm still not all that comfortable with it. My luck, the first one that does leak would be on my job.


----------



## CleveRfr (Dec 13, 2012)

Cor a vent also makes a product with kin of the same theory as fascia flow. IIRC the name was S400, but it does not flow nearly as much air as the fascia flow but it is considerably cheaper ( material wise). It's about the same labor wise. 

Here ya go' found the link to the coravent 

Www.cor-a-vent.com/s400.cfm

Hope this helps


----------

